# Win 7 Anmeldebildschirm bleibt schwarz



## walle_89 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Habe seit einigen Tagen ein kleines Problem mit meinem Notebook oder besser gesagt, mit dem Betriebssystem Win 7 Professional, welches darauf läuft. Ich schalte das Noebook wie gewohnt ein, doch der Anmeldebildschirm bleint schwarz - ich sehe die Maus, kann mich auch anmelden, doch sehe kein Eingabefeld und auch kein Hintergrundsbild. Nach dem Anmelden ist dann alles wieder wie gewohnt. Ich kann mir das aber kaum erklären, da ich nichts Schwerwiegendes am System geändert hatte... Habt ihr sowas erlebt oder könnt mir mal einen Tipp geben, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?
Gruß, Vilius


----------



## Artorius (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Schau mal hier : http://www.pcpraxis.de/index.php?option=com_content&id=7880, vielleicht hilft das weiter?!

Wenn der entsprechende Ordner mit den Dateien nicht existiert, leg ihn halt einfach mal mit den Bildern an...
Viele Grüße


----------



## walle_89 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte den Anmeldebildschirm ja nicht ändern - der ist einfach weg .. Ich will den Standard-Anmeldebildschirm schon beibehalten ...
Weiß sonst keiner einen Rat? Wo befindet sich denn rein theoretisch die Datei auf dem PC? Vll wurde die komischerweise gelöscht? Und wo wird das nochmal bei der Registry eingestellt, damit ein Anmeldebildschirm angezeigt wird?


----------



## AndyZ1000 (1. Juni 2010)

Servus Walle,

hab genau dasselbe Problem wie Du und weiss keinen Rat. Hab meinen PC aufgerüstet und dann gleich noch Win7 Pro aufgespielt und es funktionierte einwandfrei - bis zum nächsten Tag.
Hast Du schon eine Lösung für dein Problem ?


----------

